# Lola and Freedom Waiting Thread



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Well we're about a month away from these girls due dates! So excited.

Lola- Due February 19. This is either her 2nd or 3rd kidding and her first with me. I believe she kidded twins last year. 


















Freedom - Due February 21 - Her third kidding. First with me. She kidded triplet bucklings last year.

















They seem bigger to me than the pictures show  Especially Freedom.
Pardon the rough and bleached coats. They came to me copper deficient. We're working on it, and they are actually both looking a bit better. 
Sooo excited for babies again. 

This is the buck they are both bred too. His name is Harlow and he is registered. He's my friends buck. It'll be fun to see what he throws. Last year he was pretty young and only bred one doe. She kidded quad doelings. So we shall see what he produces. 
View attachment 220320


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful goats! It looks like you will have some flashy kids running around soon! ❤


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful goats! It looks like you will have some flashy kids running around soon! ❤


Thank you ☺ So excited, they’re gonna be beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice girls.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice girls.


Thank you 😁


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful girls and buck!
Good luck with kidding!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank ya much


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful girls and buck!
> Good luck with kidding!


Many thanks! They are lovely.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww beautiful girls! Can’t wait to see their kids!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww beautiful girls! Can’t wait to see their kids!


Me either!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Such gorgeous girls!! Harlow is very handsome as well! Can't wait to see all the darling kids your girls will soon have!! 💕


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Such gorgeous girls!! Harlow is very handsome as well! Can't wait to see all the darling kids your girls will soon have!! 💕


Thank you! Love them to pieces. So excited to have the babies running around!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

They're both absolutely gorgeous - I love Freedom's back stripe! My Maria is due February 19th also. She's almost exactly the same size and shape as Lola right now.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> They're both absolutely gorgeous - I love Freedom's back stripe! My Maria is due February 19th also. She's almost exactly the same size and shape as Lola right now.


Thank you so much for your kind words 😊 I absolutely love them both, and Freedoms coloring I’m especially in love with! How neat they are due the same time! Best wishes for your Maria!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

We’re ten days away from Lola’s due date! Who wants to guess how many?!?! These are pictures from today.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

12 days away from Freedoms due date! How many?? Girl has been big since month two! She had trips last year.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ll guess 3 girls for Lola and 2 boys for Freedom! Getting exciting!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I’ll guess 3 girls for Lola and 2 boys for Freedom! Getting exciting!


Good guess! I’m thinking similarly in numbers! So hoping for some girls! Only bucklings born here last year 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ooo, they are so close!! I'll be brave and guess triplets for both (two girls, one boy)! Can't wait to see what they end up having!! 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think triplets for Lola, 2 girls 1 boy. And twins for Freedom, one of each.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think triplets for Lola, 2 girls 1 boy. And twins for Freedom, one of each.


That’d be a great balance! 😉


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

How is Freedom's size compared to this time in her last pregnancy? I'm inclined to agree that Lola's got triplets and Freedom's got twins! 

I empathize so so much with your buckling situation. We have that kind of luck here too - and many jokes that we should just rename our farm "Buckland." You have just GOT to have a doeling (or several) this year, I'm going to cross my fingers so hard for you.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> How is Freedom's size compared to this time in her last pregnancy? I'm inclined to agree that Lola's got triplets and Freedom's got twins!
> 
> I empathize so so much with your buckling situation. We have that kind of luck here too - and many jokes that we should just rename our farm "Buckland." You have just GOT to have a doeling (or several) this year, I'm going to cross my fingers so hard for you.


Oh goodness, Buckland lol 😂 glad I’m not alone. The buck I used last year was known for throwing boys and he didn’t change his mind for me 🤣 
The kids this year have a different sire 🙏🏻🤞🏻 

I didn’t own Freedom during her last pregnancy so I don’t know actually. I’ve wondered that too. She is smaller in size for a Nigerian and so I wonder if sometimes that makes her belly look bigger to me. I won’t be surprised if it’s twins or if it’s triplets but hard to say for sure. I’m so excited to found out!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Big mamas due date is tomorrow! No sign of babies as of yet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, big mama!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

There's just something about a black doe (dreamy sigh). 😍 Wishing you and her the best of luck!! Can't wait to see her kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is beautiful, happy kidding.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> There's just something about a black doe (dreamy sigh). 😍 Wishing you and her the best of luck!! Can't wait to see her kids!!


Aw thank you 😊 She is beautiful! Can’t wait for her kids!!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> She is beautiful, happy kidding.


Thank you 😉😊


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I guess Freedom is maybe not that unusual a name? If you weren't so far away I would think maybe it was our 'Freedom'. We had a nigerian that had babies on her own when the grandkids were here so the kids named one "Independence" (since she had it while we were in the house and they went out and found twins) and the other one named "Freedom" because I told them to come up with a name that goes well with Independence  It also was black and white - we sold the babies with their mother shortly after birth but we are in Missouri, probably didn't travel that far to Ohio.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

tiffin said:


> I guess Freedom is maybe not that unusual a name? If you weren't so far away I would think maybe it was our 'Freedom'. We had a nigerian that had babies on her own when the grandkids were here so the kids named one "Independence" (since she had it while we were in the house and they went out and found twins) and the other one named "Freedom" because I told them to come up with a name that goes well with Independence  It also was black and white - we sold the babies with their mother shortly after birth but we are in Missouri, probably didn't travel that far to Ohio.


Oh what a cute story! Well this black doe pictured is actual named Lola. The chamoisee pictured further above in this thread is Freedom. Thanks for sharing such a fun story though ❤
I’ve wondered if Freedom was a common name or not. I like it. I bought her with that name.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Oh yeah, the chamoisee doesn't look anything like our Freedom. Happy kidding!!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

tiffin said:


> Oh yeah, the chamoisee doesn't look anything like our Freedom. Happy kidding!!


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Well Freedom ended up delivering first! She had a perfect kidding and delivered triplet....DOELINGS! They are super active and robust babies even though they each weighed in at about 1.5 lbs 😲


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Those are some little babies! I'm glad they're all healthy


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Dude. Dude. She must have known how much you wanted and deserved a whole bunch of does. They're all gorgeous. I can't believe they are all so wee!!!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! Those are some little babies! I'm glad they're all healthy


Thank you! Yes so tiny, but so happy they are all doing well!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> Dude. Dude. She must have known how much you wanted and deserved a whole bunch of does. They're all gorgeous. I can't believe they are all so wee!!!


I know right! I can’t believe it 😍😍😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Woah! And I thought my 2.3 pound buckling was tiny!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww!! So tiny and precious!
So glad all went well!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Woah! And I thought my 2.3 pound buckling was tiny!


So little right? 😬


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations on three does! They are so tiny and precious.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh I can’t even image what a 1 pound baby would be, other then curled up in my pocket of course lol a huge congrats! Those are very stunning little babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Gosh I can’t even image what a 1 pound baby would be, other then curled up in my pocket of course lol a huge congrats! Those are very stunning little babies!


Thank you! We’re in love 😍 they are so dainty, but so glad they are hardy. It’s 30 F and sleeting here 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Your welcome.  Yikes! It’s only raining really hard here.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah, I am just shocked at how tiny they are. Our 2.3lb buckling looks like a toy and makes noises like a bird, lol. I'm so thankful all your girls are strong.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations! Those are some tiny and darling doelings!😍 Glad to hear they are all doing well.😊


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congratulations! Those are some tiny and darling doelings!😍 Glad to hear they are all doing well.😊


Thank you 🥰


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lola delivered twin bucklings yesterday afternoon 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awww! Congratulations!! Love that chocolate and white boy! 💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are too cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!
Beautiful mom and kids!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!
> Beautiful mom and kids!


Thank you 😊


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awww! Congratulations!! Love that chocolate and white boy! 💕


Love him so much! He’s such a cutie


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! They are too cute!


🤗


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! How precious! They sure are little mini-me’s!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww! How precious! They sure are little mini-me’s!


Definitely 😉


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my, aren’t they precious! Congratulations.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my, aren’t they precious! Congratulations.


Thank you ☺


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------

